# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ >  ivy-ի, Mr. Annoying-ի և Sambitbaba-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## ivy

Նոր համատեղ պատմվածք. ես սկսում եմ, Ըննոյինգը՝ շարունակում, Սամը՝ ավարտում:

Նախագիծը քննարկելու համար մտեք այստեղ, նոր համատեղ պատմվածք գրելուն մասնակցելու համար գրանցվեք այստեղ:

Էս թեմայում քննարկումները կարող ենք սկսել, երբ պատմվածքի երեք հատվածն էլ տեղադրված լինի:

----------

Աթեիստ (07.08.2017), Նիկեա (09.08.2017)

----------


## ivy

*Դայակը*

Կրթաթոշակս լավն էր, բայց դե կողքից մի քիչ գումար վաստակելն էլ չէր խանգարի: «Ինչ ու ոնց»-ը մի քիչ մտածել էր պետք: Դժվար էր պատկերացնել, թե ինչ կարող էր անել իմ նման լաբորատոր առնետը, որին թողնեիր՝ գիշերն էլ գրադարաններում ու լաբերում կանցկացներ՝ առանց մարդու երես տեսնելու: Երբեմն կողքից ընկերակցության կարիք էի ունենում, բայց շփումը մի ծանր բեռ էր, որի համար մեջքս բավականաչափ ամուր չէր: 
Կասկածներով լի ու անվստահ՝ սկսեցի թերթերն ու հայտարարությունները քրքրել՝ ինձ հարմար մի բան գտնելու աղոտ ակնկալիքներով: 
Հավքարար կինոթատրոնում: Հմմմ... Վատ տարբերակ չի, խոսելու կարիք ոնց որ թե չի լինելու: Միայն պիտի ուրիշների խոզության հետքերը մաքրեմ՝ քթից տակ մռթմռթալով: Հլը առաջ անցնենք: 
Օգնական սուպերմարկետում: Եթե մենակ ապրանքները պիտի տանեմ-բերեմ, ապա՝ հա, բայց դե սուպերմարկետները լի են մարդկանցով. հաստատ իրենց հետ խոսել է պետք: «Կներեք, չե՞ք ասի՝ որտեղ են  գտնվում մեջքի մաշկը փափկացնող կրեմներ», «Բայց ես միայն Վելեդա շարքից եմ ուզում», «Անպայման նուշի յուղով», «Սա իմ ուզածը չի, չե՞ք հասկանում»: Սարսափ: Անցանք առաջ: 
Բեյբիսիթեր: Չէ, սա հաստատ իմը չի: Ոչ երեխաներին երկար կդիմանայի, ոչ էլ՝ ծնողներին: Երևի վերջում ես իրենց վճարեի, որ թողնեն գնամ: 
Դոգսիթեր: Ո՞նց թե դոգսիթեր: Շան դայա՞կ: 
Մի քիչ քչփորեցի, պարզվեց՝ ահագին մարդիկ կան, որոնք իրենց ընտանի կենդանիների համար սիթերներ են փնտրում: Կատուների հետ գործ բռնելու ոչ մի ցանկություն չկար. միշտ թվացել է՝ էդ վախենալու արարածները մի հայացքով հոգուդ մեջ են մտնում, քո բոլոր մութ ու գաղտնի մտքերն իմանում ու հետո լուռ հետևում են քեզ՝ քմծիծաղ տալ: Խելոք մարդը կատուներից հեռու կմնա: Բայց շներին դայակություն անելն ահագին հետաքրքիր թվաց. համ լավ ընկերակցություն, համ էլ մարդ չկա կողքիդ: 
Ու նամակ գրեցի հենց առաջին իսկ հայտարարության հասցեով. զանգելը հեչ իմը չէր: Պատասխանը երկար չսպասեցրեց:

----------

boooooooom (09.08.2017), Cassiopeia (09.08.2017), Glück (23.08.2017), GriFFin (09.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (08.08.2017), reminilo (09.08.2017), Sambitbaba (08.08.2017), Smokie (09.08.2017), Tiger29 (08.08.2017), Աթեիստ (09.08.2017), Գաղթական (16.08.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (09.08.2017), Նիկեա (09.08.2017), Վոլտերա (08.08.2017)

----------


## Mr. Annoying

Էս Բո՞ւմը չի: Արյա, էն էլ Աթեիստենք: Ի՞նչ են անում այգում: Ձև տուր, յանի չես նկատել: Արագ անցանք, ըհն, լավ ա, չնկատեցին: 

-Վարդա՞ն: Ընոյի՞նգ: Վա՜յ, շունիկով ա եկել: 
Թո՜ւ, տեսան:
-Բարև Գրիֆֆին ջան, բարև սաղին: 

Ակումբի հանդիպում էր, իսկ ես Լեոյի հետ հերթական զբոսանքին էի դուրս եկել: Բայց չէի ուզում ակումբցիքին պատմել իմ աշխատանքի մասին, մանավանդ որ իրանց մեծ մասը ինձ օրագրիցս գիտեն: 

-Էս մռութը քո՞նն ա: Անունը ի՞նչ ա: Քանի՞ տարեկան ա: 
-Ըհն, 2 տարեկան ա: Լեոն ա:
-Լեո՞ն: 
-Լեո: 

Մի ամիս առաջ, երբ աշխատանքի համար գրեցի, ստացա պատասխան նամակ. «Ուղարկեք, խնդրեմ, Ձեր CV-ն»: Երկար չմտածեցի, ուղարկեցի: Բայց ուզում էի գոնե մի քիչ պրոֆեսիոնալ երևալ ու խնդրեցի, որ շան նկարն էլ ինձ ուղարկել: Անմիջապես ստացա պատասխան նամակը. «Երկուշաբթի կսպասենք Ձեզ Կիևյան 14/1 հասցեում»: Շատ ուրախացա, մեր տանը մոտ էր: 
Մեծ երկաթյա դուռ, վրան հայատառ ու առանց բացատների փորագրություններ: Մինչև կհասցնեի հասկանալ առաջին բառերը, դուռը ճռռոցով բացվեց:

-Մենք երկար նայեցինք Ձեր հայտը: Կարծում ենք Դուք բավարարում եք մեր պահանջներին: Հետևելու եք կնոջս շանը ժամը 2-ից 7-ը, աշխատանքային օրերին: 400 դոլլար ամսեկան: Համաձա՞յն եք: 
-Հա: 
-Մի պայման կա բայց: Պիտի շան համար բարձրաձայն կարդաք էս գրքերը: Շատ չէ, օրեկան 1 ժամ: Եվ 1 ժամ պիտի այգում զբոսնեք: 

Մի քանի պատմական գիրք տվեց մի քանի հատ էլ գեղարվեստական: Եթե էդ պահին միակ մոտիկ ընկերս կողքս լիներ, մեզ հնարավոր չէր լինի Երկիր վերադարձնել: Բայց քաղաքավարի պահեցի ինձ: Բացի էդ, ցնդած մարդիկ շատ են՝ մայրիկիս ընկերուհին էլ իրա շնիկի համար քնելուց առաջ հայկական ժողովրդական հեքիաթներ էր կարդում:    

-Լավ,-ասեցի, մտքում հաշվելով էն գումարը, որ կհավաքեմ շուրջերկրյա ճանապարհորդությանս համար:

Ակումբի հանդիպումը երկար տևեց, ես էլ չէի ցանկանում աչքի ընկնել ու ևս մեկ անգամ բոլորի հետ շփվել: Իսկ Լեոն տանջվում էր երեխեքի ձեռքը՝ այգու մի ծայրից մյուսը 4-5 անգամ վազեց: Հանդիպումը վերջացավ, ես էլ Լեոյին վերցրեցի ու արագ քայլում էինք դեպի Լեոյի տիրոջ տուն: Կամրջի վրա հանկարծ կանգ առավ, պառկեց ու էլ չէր շարժվում: Խուճապի մատնվեցի: Դեռ ոչ մի անգամ, ոչ մի առիթով Լեոն իրան սենց չէր պահել: Հրեցի, ռեակցիա չտվեց: Ընդհանրապես չէր շարժվում: Ձեռքս փորին դրեցի ու կարծես չէր էլ շնչում: Գրողը տանի, գրողը տանի, գրողը տանի: Գրկեցի, վազեցի տիրոջ տուն: Երբ տերը տեսավ խոժոր աչքերով դեմքիս նայեց, ու էդ պահին իրա բեղերը շատ ջղային թվացին ինձ: Վերցրեց շանը ու արագ մտավ աշխատասենյակ: 

-Վաղը չգա՛ք,-ասեց սպասավորը ու էդ պահին հույսիս վերջին բյուրեղը կոտրվեց,-բայց մյուս օրը եկեք վաղ առավոտից:
Եկա: Շունը լավ էր: Կարծես ոչ մի բան էլ չէր պատահել: Ուշադիր զննում էի Լեոյին իսկ նա նույնն էր, կամ գրեթե նույնը: Նախկինում Լեոյի գլխին մեկ բիծ կար, իսկ հիմա երկրորդն էլ էր հայտնվել: 
-Լեոն...
-Լեոն լավ է,-արագ պատասխանեց սպասավորը,- այլևս այդքան երկար չթողե՛ք վազվզի: 

Ես շարունակում էի գումար վաստակել: Երկու ամիս անցավ ու ամեն ինչ լավ էր: Մի օր Լեոյի գրքերը թողել էի լաբորատորիայում: Դե ի՞նչ կլինի, եթե մի օր էլ իմ գրքերից կարդամ Լեոյի համար: Մտածեցի, վերցրեցի ֆիզիկայի գրքերից մեկը ու մի քանի բանաձևախառն պարագրաֆ կարդացի: Լեոն խելոք, դունչը փորիս դրած լսում էր: Երեկոյան, երբ զբոսանքից վերադարձանք տուն, Լեոն սովորականից դանդաղ մտավ ներս, կանգնեց բնի կողքին ու ոչ թե նստեց, այլ ուղղակի ընկավ իր բարձի վրա: Իսկ հաջորդ օրը, երբ գնացի Լեոյին վերցնելու, դուռը բացեց սպասավորը ու առանց ինչ-որ բան ասելու ինձ բրդելով տարավ տան տիրոջ սենյակ: 

-Վարդա՞ն, եթե չեմ սխալվում: Դու գիտե՞ս նեյրոնային ցանցերի, մաթեմաթիկական ուսուցման և արհեստական բանականության մասին: 
-Լսել եմ: 
-Դե ուշադիր լսիր ինձ: Լեոն յուրահատուկ ռոբոտ է:

----------

boooooooom (09.08.2017), Cassiopeia (09.08.2017), GriFFin (09.08.2017), ivy (09.08.2017), Progart (09.08.2017), reminilo (09.08.2017), Sambitbaba (09.08.2017), Smokie (09.08.2017), Tiger29 (09.08.2017), Աթեիստ (09.08.2017), Գաղթական (16.08.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (09.08.2017), Մուշու (11.08.2017), Նիկեա (09.08.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Այստեղ ես լրջորեն անհանգստացա: Ասեմ, թե ինչու:

Երբ երեք ամիս առաջ ինձանից CV ուզեցին, ես վախեցա ավելորդ անգամ ճշտել, Clan Voluble են ուզում, թե՞ Clan Virgin... Այդ պատճառով վազեցի մեր տոհմի Մեծ Պապի մոտ: Մեծ Պապը շատ ուրախացավ այցիս, կարոտել էր, գրկեց, պինդ պաչեց ու նստեցրեց ծնկին: Բայց, տեսնելով տագնապս, հարցրեց անհանգստացած.

- Էն ի՞նչ ա եղել, Վարդան ջան, ասա տե՞նամ:
- Սենց-սենց, Մեծ Պապ ջան, խոստովանեցի ես: - Որոշեցի աշխատանքի ընդունվել, դիմեցի, իսկ ինձնից CV են ուզել: Հիմա վախենում եմ ավելորդ հարցեր տալ, թե կոնկրետ ինչ է նրանց ուզածը. մեր տոհմի շատախո՞սը, թե՞ տոհմի կույսը: Ախր որ ավելորդ հարցեր տամ, կմտածեն, որ տգետ եմ, ու գործի չեն վերցնի: Ու որոշեցի ես գալ քեզանից խորհուրդ հարցնելու, - դու իմաստուն մարդ ես, ինձ ճիշտը կբացատրես:
- Հըմմմ, - Մեծ Պապը խորիմաստ ոլորեց բեղի ծայրը: - Բարդ խնդիր ա: Բայց դե, որ մտածես, կույսը գործի վախտ հընչների՞ն ա պետք... Չէ, բալես, կըլնի, դրանք մեր տոհմի շատախոսին են ուզըմ: Հանգիստ գնա: Էն ա, լավ ասող-խոսող տղա ես ու շատախոսի տակ կհանցնես:

Այդպես էր սկսվել իմ աշխատանքը Լեոյի հետ: Իսկ հետո, երբ տանտերն ասաց, որ նրա համար պետք է գրքեր կարդամ, ես մտածեցի, որ Մեծ Պապս ճիշտ էր կռահել, այս շունը լսել շատ է սիրում և դրա համար շատախոս մեկն էր պետք, որ անվերջ խոսի: Եվ իրոք, երբ մեր զբոսանքների ժամանակ ես սկսում էի նրան ինչ-որ բաներ պատմել, նա քայլ անգամ չէր հեռանում ինձանից, ասես սիրահարված զույգ լինեինք, և մեծ ուշադրությամբ լսում էր ասածս ամեն բառը: Եվ նույնիսկ զբոսանքից հետո էլ, երբ տուն էինք վրադառնում, ես լվանում էի նրա թաթերը, կերակրում էի, իսկ հետո, մնացած ժամերը մի բանով լցնելու համար, միացնում էի հեռուստացույցը և որոշ ժամանակ հեռուստացույց էինք նայում Լեոյի հետ միասին: Լեոն առանձնապես հաճույք չէր ստանում դրանից ու ես տեսնում էի, որ նա այդ անում է ինձ համար միայն: Այդ պատճառով շուտով անջատում էի հեռուստացույցն ու սկսում նրան տարբեր բաներ պատմել: Դա նրա ամենասիրած պահերն էին: Ես պառկում էի հատակի գորգին, Լեոն՝ կողքիս, և, մեծ մռութը դրած կրծքիս, հմայված աչքերով որսում էր ասածս ամեն բառ:

- Վարդան, լսու՞մ ես, - մտորումներիցս ինձ հետ բերեց տանտերը:
- Այո, այո...
- Լավ է: Ինչպես ասացի, Լեոն շատ յուրահատուկ ռոբոտ է: Այս մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում նա ուշադիր ուսումնասիրել է քեզ: Դե, ինչպես հասկանում ես, կյանքի ընկեր ընտրելը շատ լուրջ հարց է, նույնիսկ ռոբոտների համար: Այնպես որ Լեոն դեռ մտորումների մեջ էր. չնայած շատախոս ես մի թեթև, բայց միևնույն է, նրան շատ էիր դուր եկել ձեր ծանոթության հենց ամենասկզբից: Բայց գործին արագ ընթացք տվեց այն դեպքը, երբ դու գրքերը մոռացել էիր լաբորատորիայում: Եվ երբ պարզվեց, որ դու գիտես նեյրոնային ցանցերի, մաթեմաթիկական ուսուցման և արհեստական բանականության մասին, Լեոյի մոտ կասկածի նշույլ անգամ չմնաց, որ հենց դու ես նրա ընտրյալը: Բանն այն է, որ Լեոն աստղագիտության սիրահար է, և ազատ երեկոներին նա քեզ աստղագիտություն կսովորեցնի: Այնպես որ, վերջապես խնդրի երկրորդ կետն էլ լուծվեց ու մնաց երրորդը: Այսինքն, քո համաձայնությունը: Դու համաձա՞յն ես ամուսնանալ Լեոյի հետ, Վարդան:

- Ներեցեք, իսկ ո՞րն էր առաջին կետը, ես ինչ-որ մոռացա...
- Ինչպե՞ս, - սաստիկ զարմացավ տանտերը: - Դա ամենակարևոր կետն էր Լեոյի համար: Մոռացե՞լ ես, CV-ն: Clan Virgin-ը: Այն, որ դու ձեր տոհմի կույսն ես:

Ա՜խ, Մեծ Պապ, Մեծ Պապ... Դու ամեն ինչ սխալ էիր հասկացել...

- Բայց ես տղա... կույս եմ...
- Հա՞: Հըմմմ: Մի րոպե...:

Տանտերը շուռ եկավ դեպի Լեոն: Լեոն մռութը մոտեցրեց տանտիրոջ ականջին:

- Ոչինչ, - հանգիստ շունչ քաշեց տանտերը: - Լեոն ասում է, որ արդեն գիտի այդ՝ չէ՞ որ նա շատ յուրահատուկ է: Նա ասում է, որ դա քո միակ թերությունն է, և նա ներում է քեզ այն:

----------

boooooooom (09.08.2017), Cassiopeia (09.08.2017), GriFFin (10.08.2017), ivy (09.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (09.08.2017), Tiger29 (09.08.2017), Աթեիստ (09.08.2017), Գաղթական (16.08.2017), Նիկեա (09.08.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

վսյո՞, կարա՞նք քննարկենք։

----------

Mr. Annoying (09.08.2017)

----------


## ivy

> վսյո՞, կարա՞նք քննարկենք։


Ըհն  :Yes:

----------


## LisBeth

Ինձ Ընոյինգի մասը դուր եկավ  :Smile:  

Երեքն էլ տարբեր են, բնականաբար, կառուցվածքով, բայց որպես մի ամբողջություն կարելի ա դիտարկել։ Ընոյինգը հետաքրքիր ուղղով տարավ, դրա համար իրա մասը հավանեցի, Այվիի ու Սամի մասերը առանձին նենց եսիմ, Այվիինը որպես ամբողջի մաս ավելի շատ հավելում ա երկրորդ հատվածը, Սամի ավարտը էդքան էլ չեմ հավանում։ Պապի, կույս, շատոխոսություն, ռոբոտի մասին բան չկա համարյա, հետն էլ շունը չգիտես ինչի փսփսալով ա հաղորդակցվում, բալքամ մենք ուզում էին լսել ինչ ասավ, էլի։ Թե էդքան նիպռիլիչնի էր, որ համայն ականջի համար նախատեսված չէր։ Հա լավ ասենք դա էլ թողնվել ա ընթերցողին։ Բայց կերպարը մի քիչ չի տրամադրում նրան, որ ընդունես, թե ինքը կարար պապիից խորհուրդ հարցներ։ 
 Ընդհանուր, թույլ ա, գաղափարախոսություն չկա, որպես ժամանցային էդքան էլ չի գրավում, տեղ տեղ ձգձգված ա, հուզական արձագանքը բացակայում ա։ Մի տեսակ չի ներգրավվում։

----------

boooooooom (09.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (09.08.2017), reminilo (09.08.2017), Sambitbaba (09.08.2017), Աթեիստ (09.08.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Այվունը լրիվ կարդացի, Ընոյինգի կեսը...

----------


## LisBeth

> Այվունը լրիվ կարդացի, Ընոյինգի կեսը...


Շուշուտ կարդա մի բան ասա, քո գրառումները օդ ու ջրի պես․․․

----------

Mephistopheles (09.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (10.08.2017), Աթեիստ (09.08.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շուշուտ կարդա մի բան ասա, քո գրառումները օդ ու ջրի պես․․․


լավ հա դու էկ... 

հիմա աշխատիլտիմ... կեսօրին...

----------


## LisBeth

> լավ հա դու էկ... 
> 
> հիմա աշխատիլտիմ... կեսօրին...


օքեյ, որ ասըմ ես, բայց սպասիլ տիմ, հա

----------

Mephistopheles (09.08.2017), Աթեիստ (09.08.2017)

----------


## Դեղին մուկիկ

Ինձ էլ երկրորդ մասը շատ դուր եկավ, Այվիի գրած առաջին մասի համար բավականին սահուն ու հետաքրքիր շարունակություն էր: Նման զարգացման չէի սպասում: Լավն էր:

----------

Mr. Annoying (10.08.2017), Sambitbaba (09.08.2017), Աթեիստ (09.08.2017), Գաղթական (16.08.2017)

----------


## Արէա

Ընոյինգը, Այվիի թիթեղից, տիեզերանավի կորպուս էր սարքել, էն էլ Սամը տարավ, որպես վառարանի ծխատար օգտագործեց։

Սամ ջան, Այվիի ինքնամփոփ, չխոսկանը էդ ո՞նց տենց շատախոս կերպար դառավ )

----------

boooooooom (09.08.2017), LisBeth (09.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (10.08.2017), Sambitbaba (09.08.2017), Աթեիստ (09.08.2017), Գաղթական (16.08.2017), Նիկեա (09.08.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Վարդան, կեցցես, իսկականից ընտիր շարունակություն էր։ Այվին էլ մալադեց, նենց սկիզբ տվեց, որ համ հետաքրքրիր էր, համ շարունակողի ձեռքերը լավ ազատ էին։ Սամինը նախորդների հետ չկպավ։

----------

Mr. Annoying (10.08.2017), Sambitbaba (09.08.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (10.08.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Օքեյ... սաղ կարդացել եմ... հես ա մի հատ էլ կարդամ...

----------

Mr. Annoying (10.08.2017)

----------


## Mr. Annoying

Շնորհակալ եմ Այվիից, ընտիր էր սկսել: 

Հերոսին սրտիս շատ մոտիկ էի ընդունել, տեղից էլ ինձ ահագին նման էր: Էն որ սկզբից ինձ թվում էր Այվին իմ մասին էլ գրել ա  :Jpit:   Լեոն էլ շատ կուզեի վերջում Սիրիի կամ Գուգլի օգնականի նման բան դառնար՝ ասենք սառնարանի համար. պարզվեր սովորում էր հասկանալ, վերլուծել ձայնային տեքստերը: Բայց չէի ուզում հաջորդ հեղինակին սահմանափակել, դրա համար էլ Լեոն բռնեց սիրահարվեց, տո ամուսնության առաջարկություն էլ արեց  :Jpit:  Շատ անսպասելի էր Սամբիթբաբա ջան  :Jpit:  

Մի երկու հարց տամ, հուսով եմ կպատասխանեք հենց ժամանակ ունենաք  :Jpit: 




> Ընդհանուր, թույլ ա, գաղափարախոսություն չկա, որպես ժամանցային էդքան էլ չի գրավում, տեղ տեղ ձգձգված ա, հուզական արձագանքը բացակայում ա։ Մի տեսակ չի ներգրավվում։


Նույնը էնքան եմ կարդացել, իմ համար սովորական ա դարձել, չեմ զգում ձգձգված մասերը, կասե՞ք: Մեկ էլ չգիտեմ, արժե՞ր դետալներ տալ շան, տիրոջ կամ ինչ-որ ուրիշ բանի մասին:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.08.2017), Աթեիստ (10.08.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (10.08.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Շ
> 
> Նույնը էնքան եմ կարդացել, իմ համար սովորական ա դարձել, չեմ զգում ձգձգված մասերը, կասե՞ք: Մեկ էլ չգիտեմ, արժե՞ր դետալներ տալ շան, տիրոջ կամ ինչ-որ ուրիշ բանի մասին:


 Նո պրոբլեմա, Այվիի մասի մեջ ,ի տեղով էր, աչովս ընկավ, էն կատվի պահերը, օբշի էդ երկար բարակ բացատրությունը։ Բայց ասենք սա հլը մի փոքր բան ա, կարելի ա, ոչինչ։ Քո մասի մեջ չկա, Սամի մասի մեջ մի ամբողջ պարբերություն արդեն ասած բաները կրկնում ա։ Ինչպես նաև տանտիրոջ լեկցիան՝ հանգիստ կարար կարճ կապեր։

----------

Mr. Annoying (10.08.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Այվիջան, իհարկե լավ ես գրում, բայց պետք ա դուրս գաս քո սեյֆ զոնից ու մի քիչ փոլիթիքալլի ինքոռեքտ լինես... սահմանները բռթի... օրինակ, որ ասում ես սուպերմարկետում չես աշխատի. մի քիչ ավելի ագրեսիվ եղի, էն աստիճան որ նույնիսկ մեղադրես էն հաճապորդներին որ քեզնից հարցնում են թե իրանց ոռի կրեմը որտեղից առնեն, այսինքն եթե կերպարդ անտիսոշըլ ա ու իրա անունից ա գրվում, կարաս հուպ տաս... կարաս սաղին սխալ հանես. ինձ թվում ա տենց կերպարդ ավելի գունեղ կարա լինի, եթե ուզում ես... 

էս խի եմ ասում... քանզի դու ես ջամփստարտը տալիս, կարաս ավելի լայն հնարավորություններ տաս... օրինակն եթե կերպարդ "գունեղ ա" ուրեմն իրանից շատ բան կարաս սպասես + իրադարձություններն էլ որ զարգանան իրա ռեակցիան ավելի գունեղ ու հետաքրքիր կարա լինի... ուրիշ խոսքով ասած եթե կերպարդ հավասարակշռված ա՝ անհետաքրքիր, սաղ հույսը մնում ա որ իրադարձությունները հետաքրքրացնեն... որն էլ իմ կարծիքով եղավ... 

... ես ասանգ գըդեսնենմ... և գըհասգընամ...

----------

boooooooom (11.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (10.08.2017), Աթեիստ (10.08.2017), Նիկեա (11.08.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հետո կիկյանք Ընոյինգին..

----------

LisBeth (11.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (10.08.2017), Աթեիստ (10.08.2017)

----------


## Դեղին մուկիկ

> Ինձ էլ երկրորդ մասը շատ դուր եկավ, Այվիի գրած առաջին մասի համար բավականին սահուն ու հետաքրքիր շարունակություն էր: Նման զարգացման չէի սպասում: Լավն էր:


Ի դեպ ինձ մի պահ նույնիսկ թվաց, որ իրական ա, ու հավատացի, որ իմ տեսած Լեոն, որ խոտերի մեջ վազվզում էր, իրոք գերժամանակակից ռոբոտ էր...  :LOL:

----------

Cassiopeia (11.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (11.08.2017), Նիկեա (11.08.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Այս անգամ Այվիի սկիզբն ինձ այդքան չգերեց:
Բայց և այնպես, հույսեր էի կապել, որ նրա՝ "Դռների ու Կլաուսի" ոճի ավարտ եմ սարքելու:

Բայց Ընոյինգը, չնայած իր շատ լավ շարունակությանը, այնուամենայնիվ թույլ չտվեց այդ անել...
Հա, Վարդան ջան, մտքովս բոլորովին չանցավ, որ հերոսը հենց դու ես: Կներես, եթե հասկանայի, նման վերջաբան չէի դնի...
Հիմա, թե ինչպես թույլ չտվեցիր: :Smile: 

Ես շատ հետամնաց մարդ եմ ու բան չեմ հասկանում ոչ գիտություններից, ոչ հապավումներից ու ոչ էլ օտար լեզուներից: Ու մտածում եմ այսպես: Եթե նույնիսկ մենակ ես գրում ինչ-որ բան ու հրամցնում ես ընթերցողին, ավելի լավ է հնարավորինս խուսափես կիրառել այդ ամենը, քանզի ընթերցողներից ոմանք կարող են քեզ չհասկանալ: 
Իսկ առավել ևս նման դեպքում, ինչպիսին մերն էր...

Վարդան ջան, ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ է նշանակում SV, կոնկրետ իմ կյանքում ինձ երբեք նման բան ռաստ չի եկել: Եվ "նեյրոնային ցանցերն ու մաթեմաթիկական ուսուցումն" էլ ինձ համար՝ Սև Խոռոչի մակարդակի բաներ են, այսինքն, նրանց մասին էլ ոչինչ չգիտեմ: Սա նշանակում է, որ, ըստ իս, դու փակեցիր բոլոր օդանցքներն ու ինձ թողեցիր անօդ տարածության մեջ:
Ուղեղս երկար քրքրելուց հետո, վերջիվերջո վերցրեցի ինձ հասանելի միակ լատինատառ բառարանը (անգլերեն) և սկսեցի փնտրել, թե ինչ կարող է նշանակել այդ CV-ն...
C-ով առաջին իսկ հարմար բառը  Clan-ը գտա, իսկ V-ով՝ առաջինը Voluble, հետո՝ Virgin-ը: Այդպես էլ ծնվեցին տոհմի շատախոսն ու տոհմի կույսը...

Ինձ էլ բոլորովին դուր չի գալիս այս ավարտը, բայց տվյալ դեպքում դա միակ բանն էր, ինչ կարող էի անել:

----------

Cassiopeia (11.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (11.08.2017), reminilo (11.08.2017), Smokie (12.08.2017), Աթեիստ (11.08.2017), Նիկեա (11.08.2017)

----------


## Mr. Annoying

> Վարդան ջան, ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ է նշանակում SV, կոնկրետ իմ կյանքում ինձ երբեք նման բան ռաստ չի եկել: Եվ "նեյրոնային ցանցերն ու մաթեմաթիկական ուսուցումն" էլ ինձ համար՝ Սև Խոռոչի մակարդակի բաներ են, այսինքն, նրանց մասին էլ ոչինչ չգիտեմ: Սա նշանակում է, որ, ըստ իս, դու փակեցիր բոլոր օդանցքներն ու ինձ թողեցիր անօդ տարածության մեջ:
> Ուղեղս երկար քրքրելուց հետո, վերջիվերջո վերցրեցի ինձ հասանելի միակ լատինատառ բառարանը (անգլերեն) և սկսեցի փնտրել, թե ինչ կարող է նշանակել այդ CV-ն...
> C-ով առաջին իսկ հարմար բառը  Clan-ը գտա, իսկ V-ով՝ առաջինը Voluble, հետո՝ Virgin-ը: Այդպես էլ ծնվեցին տոհմի շատախոսն ու տոհմի կույսը...


Սամբիթբաբա ջան, անընդհատ էդ խնդիրը ունենում եմ՝ տարվում եմ, սկսում եմ տերմիններ, ինչ-որ հասկացություններ գրել, ու ինձ թվում ա, որ դե ի՞նչ կա, մարդիկ տեղյակ պիտի լինեն: Ներողություն ձեռքերը կապելու համար, ընդհանրապես չէի ուզում, դեռ վերջում շարունակածս ահագին ջնջել էի, որ ավելի շատ տեղ մնա, բայց դե մեկ ա, էլի չստացվեց ինձ մոտ: Ամեն դեպքում, էս վերջաբանը չնայած տարօրինակ էր, բայց շատ անսպասելի էր ու ինձ դուր եկավ  :Jpit:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամբիթբաբա ջան, անընդհատ էդ խնդիրը ունենում եմ՝ տարվում եմ, սկսում եմ տերմիններ, ինչ-որ հասկացություններ գրել, ու ինձ թվում ա, որ դե ի՞նչ կա, մարդիկ տեղյակ պիտի լինեն: Ներողություն ձեռքերը կապելու համար, ընդհանրապես չէի ուզում, դեռ վերջում շարունակածս ահագին ջնջել էի, որ ավելի շատ տեղ մնա, բայց դե մեկ ա, էլի չստացվեց ինձ մոտ: Ամեն դեպքում, էս վերջաբանը չնայած տարօրինակ էր, բայց շատ անսպասելի էր ու ինձ դուր եկավ


Լավ գոնե հիմա գաղտնիքդ բացիր, այ տղա... Ի՞նչ բան է էդ չարաբաստիկ CV-ն... :Angry2:

----------


## Mr. Annoying

> Լավ գոնե հիմա գաղտնիքդ բացիր, այ տղա... Ի՞նչ բան է էդ չարաբաստիկ CV-ն...


CV-ն ինքնակենսագրականի նման բան ա, մեջը հակիրճ նկարագրում ես կրթությունդ, աշխատանքային ունակություններդ ու փորձդ: Հիմնական առավելությունը էն ա, որ հակիրճ ա,  բաժիններով ա՝ կոնտակտային տվյալներ, կրթություն, փորձ, ու գործատուների համար էդ հարմար ա՝ էլ չեն կարդում ինքնակենսագրական հեքիաթներ: Մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն կա Վիքիում: Ստեղ էլ տարբերություններն են CV-ի ու ինքնակենսագրականի:

----------

Sambitbaba (11.08.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> CV-ն ինքնակենսագրականի նման բան ա, մեջը հակիրճ նկարագրում ես կրթությունդ, աշխատանքային ունակություններդ ու փորձդ: Հիմնական առավելությունը էն ա, որ հակիրճ ա,  բաժիններով ա՝ կոնտակտային տվյալներ, կրթություն, փորձ, ու գործատուների համար էդ հարմար ա՝ էլ չեն կարդում ինքնակենսագրական հեքիաթներ: Մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն կա Վիքիում: Ստեղ էլ տարբերություններն են CV-ի ու ինքնակենսագրականի:


Նայեցի նոր վիքիում: Թե ինչ է նշանակում կոնկրետ, չկարդացի իհարկե: Բայց ելնելով կոնկրետ *Curriculum vitae* բառերի գեղագիտական (կամ ասոցիատիվ) տեսքից (հաշվի առ, որ նրանք մտովի ինձ բացարձակապես ոչինչ չեն հուշում), ինձ թվում է, որ թե իմ և թե քո բախտը բերել է, որ սրանք սկզբում աչքիս չէին ընկել... :LOL:  Մի այլ կարգի սև հումոր էի սարքելու... :Yes:

----------

Cassiopeia (11.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (11.08.2017)

----------


## Mr. Annoying

> Մի այլ կարգի սև հումոր էի սարքելու...


Ես էդ ուզում եմ կարդալ  :Jpit:

----------

Cassiopeia (11.08.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես էդ ուզում եմ կարդալ


Չէ, Վարդան ջան, փուքսս արդեն իջել է: :Smile:  
Մի ուրիշ անգամ գժվեցրու՞... :Tongue:

----------

Mr. Annoying (11.08.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ես Ընոյինգի գործերին ծանոթ չեմ բայց ավելին էի սպասում... հետաքրքիր տրյուկ էր մտածած ուղղակի էդ տեսակին ծանոթ ենք, մենակ ինձ թվում ա ինքը պստմվածքը վերջացրել ա. երբ որ ասում ա "յուրահատուկ ռոբոտ ա" իմ համար էդտեղ պատմվածքը վերջանում ա. ենթագիտակցորեն հետ ես գնում ու վերաիմաստավորում ես իրա նախկին գրածները.. ու ստեղ դատարկ տեղեր շատ ա մնաում, օրինակ ինչի պտի գիրք կարդար ու հենց էդ գրքերը.... իհարկե որպես ֆորմատ էդ ընգնում ա Սամի վրա, բայց իրականում էտի մեր ախպեր Ընոյինգի գործն ա որտև էդ գրքերի ազդեցությունը պտի հետ գնայինք ու տեսնեինք, բայց ընդեղ բան չկար... կամ պետք ա զգուշորեն կառուցեիր մինչև ռոբոտին հասնելը, այսինքն նամյոկներ ու տարօրինակ բաներն ավելի շեշտված լիներ, կամ էլ ռոբոտ բառը չասեիր... ասեիր "սա սովորական շուն չի..." ու թողնեիր Սամին (պաս տաիր, է՞լի)... դրա փոխարեն քո ու շան հարաբերությունները ծաղկացնեիր... 

մի խոսքով, իմ կարծիքով որ ասիր ռոբոտ ա, մի քիչ քաքմեջ եղավ...

----------

Mr. Annoying (12.08.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Եկանք մեր ախպեր Սամին... Սամ Սամ Սամ...

Cv առավ գնաց Մեծ Պապի մոտ... Պապն էլ նստացրեց ծնկին... no.. ըստ էության դու Ընոյինգից վերցրել ես ռոբոտը ու մնացածը նորից ես գրել հետ գնալով մինչև cv-ն... էդքամ հետ պետք չի գնալ Սամ, ըստ էության Ընոյինգի գրաժը հեչ ես անում... բայց իհարկե ստեղ մենակ քո "մեղքը չի"... Ընոյինգը լուպը փակել էր ու դու պտի էլի բացեիր... կամ սենց ասեմ, երկրորդ կուլմինացիան պտի ստեղծեիր որ Ընոյինգինին անցներ իրա շոկով... չի ստացվել... 

ընդհանուր առմամբ էս ֆորմատը մի քիչ բարդ ա ու արդյունքը ամեն անգամ, ես կասեի շատ հաճախ արդյունք չի տալիս... մի տեսակ բայփոլար դիսօրդերով պատմվաժք ա ստացվում...

----------

Mr. Annoying (12.08.2017), Աթեիստ (12.08.2017)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Էս ես եմ եկելմդրա համար չեք գրու՞մ թե Ակումբը մեռած ա...

----------

Աթեիստ (12.08.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Եկանք մեր ախպեր Սամին... Սամ Սամ Սամ...
> 
> Cv առավ գնաց Մեծ Պապի մոտ... Պապն էլ նստացրեց ծնկին... no.. ըստ էության դու Ընոյինգից վերցրել ես ռոբոտը ու մնացածը նորից ես գրել հետ գնալով մինչև cv-ն... էդքամ հետ պետք չի գնալ Սամ, ըստ էության Ընոյինգի գրաժը հեչ ես անում... բայց իհարկե ստեղ մենակ քո "մեղքը չի"... Ընոյինգը լուպը փակել էր ու դու պտի էլի բացեիր... կամ սենց ասեմ, երկրորդ կուլմինացիան պտի ստեղծեիր որ Ընոյինգինին անցներ իրա շոկով... չի ստացվել... 
> 
> ընդհանուր առմամբ էս ֆորմատը մի քիչ բարդ ա ու արդյունքը ամեն անգամ, ես կասեի շատ հաճախ արդյունք չի տալիս... մի տեսակ բայփոլար դիսօրդերով պատմվաժք ա ստացվում...


Համաձայն եմ հետդ, Մեֆ ջան...  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

Շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր կարծիքների համսր։
Սկիզբը գրել եմ հատուկ Ընոյինգի համար, քանի որ գրանցվելիս անհանգստանում էր, որ չի կարողանա շարունակել։ Ես ինքս ոչ մի շարունակություն աչքիս առաջ չեմ ունեցել. աչքիս առաջ մենակ Ընոյինգն էր ։)
Ու ոնց որ թե իմ միսիան կատարել եմ. շատ լավ շարունակել է, ու ամենակարևորը` զգացվում է, որ հաճույքով է գրել ։)
Սամ ջան, կներես, քո մասին էս անգամ շատ չեմ մտածել ։(
Ու մտքովս անցնում էր, որ Ընոյինգից հետո քեզ դժվար է լինելու շարունակել, բայց ինձ քո ավարտն էլ է դուր գալիս։
Էս նախագիծը հենց նրանով է հավես, որ ամեն մեկն ինչ ձևով է պտտում պատմությունը. ես որ հաստատ չեմ ակնկալում միաձև ու սահուն պատմվածք` որպես վերջնական արդյունք։ Ինձ հենց էդ տարբերություններն ու կոնտրաստն է գրավում ։)

----------

GriFFin (12.08.2017), Mr. Annoying (12.08.2017), Sambitbaba (12.08.2017), Նիկեա (12.08.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Հը՞,չէ բայց լուրջ էլի,էս հավանող կա՞։
Ինձ թվում էր Այվիի մոտ գրելը լավա ստացվում,մի երկու բան կարդացել էի դուրս եկել էր,բայց ասենք Մայքլ Բեյի Տրանսֆորմերների առաջի մասի նախաբանը ոնց որ գրած լինեիր ու ինձ թվումա գիտեք,որ էդ ֆիլմը աղբա ։ճ Փաստորեն դու Վրթոյին սենց տխմար ե՞ս պատկերացնում,որ իրան 
իբր  հոգեհարազատ սկիզբ ես գրել։
Դե Վրթոյի գրածը եսիմ,շարունակել էր էլի։Իսկ Սամը....Սամը...հա ասեմ,ոնց որ նվագախմբի միջի նորեկ թմբուկ խփողը լինես,ընդհանրապես հունը չես բռնել,չնայած փրկելու շանս էլ չունեիր։

----------

Sambitbaba (12.08.2017)

----------


## Mr. Annoying

> Ես Ընոյինգի գործերին ծանոթ չեմ բայց ավելին էի սպասում... հետաքրքիր տրյուկ էր մտածած ուղղակի էդ տեսակին ծանոթ ենք, մենակ ինձ թվում ա ինքը պստմվածքը վերջացրել ա. երբ որ ասում ա "յուրահատուկ ռոբոտ ա" իմ համար էդտեղ պատմվածքը վերջանում ա. ենթագիտակցորեն հետ ես գնում ու վերաիմաստավորում ես իրա նախկին գրածները.. ու ստեղ դատարկ տեղեր շատ ա մնաում, օրինակ ինչի պտի գիրք կարդար ու հենց էդ գրքերը.... իհարկե որպես ֆորմատ էդ ընգնում ա Սամի վրա, բայց իրականում էտի մեր ախպեր Ընոյինգի գործն ա որտև էդ գրքերի ազդեցությունը պտի հետ գնայինք ու տեսնեինք, բայց ընդեղ բան չկար... կամ պետք ա զգուշորեն կառուցեիր մինչև ռոբոտին հասնելը, այսինքն նամյոկներ ու տարօրինակ բաներն ավելի շեշտված լիներ, կամ էլ ռոբոտ բառը չասեիր... ասեիր "սա սովորական շուն չի..." ու թողնեիր Սամին (պաս տաիր, է՞լի)... դրա փոխարեն քո ու շան հարաբերությունները ծաղկացնեիր... 
> 
> մի խոսքով, իմ կարծիքով որ ասիր ռոբոտ ա, մի քիչ քաքմեջ եղավ...


Շնորհակալություն: Անհամբեր սպասում էի, թե իմ հատվածի մասին ինչ կգրեք  :Jpit:  Մի քանի շարունակություն էի գրել՝ մեկը մեկից սերիալային էին ստացվել: Հետո էկավ էս միտքը: Խայտառակ ծեծված ա, բայց ուրիշ գաղափար չկարողացա գտնել: 

Ինձ թվում ա մեկ ա շարունակությունը նույնն էր լինելու՝ Լեոն ռոբոտ լիներ թե չէ, Սամբիթբաբայի մասում Լեոյի ռոբոտ լինելը չշոշափվեց: Մի երկու նամյոկ թողել էի էդ գրքերի մասին՝ մեքենայական ուսուցում, արհեստական բանականություն, բան, հուսով էի հաջորդ հեղինակը էդ կկապի կարդացած գրքերի հետ, էն էլ չէ: 




> Հը՞,չէ բայց լուրջ էլի,էս հավանող կա՞։
> Ինձ թվում էր Այվիի մոտ գրելը լավա ստացվում,մի երկու բան կարդացել էի դուրս եկել էր,բայց ասենք Մայքլ Բեյի Տրանսֆորմերների առաջի մասի նախաբանը ոնց որ գրած լինեիր ու ինձ թվումա գիտեք,որ էդ ֆիլմը աղբա ։ճ Փաստորեն դու Վրթոյին սենց տխմար ե՞ս պատկերացնում,որ իրան 
> իբր  հոգեհարազատ սկիզբ ես գրել։
> Դե Վրթոյի գրածը եսիմ,շարունակել էր էլի։Իսկ Սամը....Սամը...հա ասեմ,ոնց որ նվագախմբի միջի նորեկ թմբուկ խփողը լինես,ընդհանրապես հունը չես բռնել,չնայած փրկելու շանս էլ չունեիր։


Յոհան ջան, վսհատ չեմ, որ տխմար եմ, բայց սկիզբը ստացվել ա հոգեհարազատ  :Jpit:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Շնորհակալություն: Անհամբեր սպասում էի, թե իմ հատվածի մասին ինչ կգրեք  Մի քանի շարունակություն էի գրել՝ մեկը մեկից սերիալային էին ստացվել: Հետո էկավ էս միտքը: Խայտառակ ծեծված ա, բայց ուրիշ գաղափար չկարողացա գտնել: 
> 
> Ինձ թվում ա մեկ ա շարունակությունը նույնն էր լինելու՝ Լեոն ռոբոտ լիներ թե չէ, Սամբիթբաբայի մասում Լեոյի ռոբոտ լինելը չշոշափվեց: Մի երկու նամյոկ թողել էի էդ գրքերի մասին՝ մեքենայական ուսուցում, արհեստական բանականություն, բան, հուսով էի հաջորդ հեղինակը էդ կկապի կարդացած գրքերի հետ, էն էլ չէ: 
> 
> 
> 
> Յոհան ջան, վսհատ չեմ, որ տխմար եմ, բայց սկիզբը ստացվել ա հոգեհարազատ


Քոռանայի  :Sad:

----------


## LisBeth

> Ես Ընոյինգի գործերին ծանոթ չեմ բայց ավելին էի սպասում... հետաքրքիր տրյուկ էր մտածած ուղղակի էդ տեսակին ծանոթ ենք, մենակ ինձ թվում ա ինքը պստմվածքը վերջացրել ա. երբ որ ասում ա "յուրահատուկ ռոբոտ ա" իմ համար էդտեղ պատմվածքը վերջանում ա. ենթագիտակցորեն հետ ես գնում ու վերաիմաստավորում ես իրա նախկին գրածները.. ու ստեղ դատարկ տեղեր շատ ա մնաում, օրինակ ինչի պտի գիրք կարդար ու հենց էդ գրքերը.... իհարկե որպես ֆորմատ էդ ընգնում ա Սամի վրա, բայց իրականում էտի մեր ախպեր Ընոյինգի գործն ա որտև էդ գրքերի ազդեցությունը պտի հետ գնայինք ու տեսնեինք, բայց ընդեղ բան չկար... կամ պետք ա զգուշորեն կառուցեիր մինչև ռոբոտին հասնելը, այսինքն նամյոկներ ու տարօրինակ բաներն ավելի շեշտված լիներ, կամ էլ ռոբոտ բառը չասեիր... ասեիր "սա սովորական շուն չի..." ու թողնեիր Սամին (պաս տաիր, է՞լի)... դրա փոխարեն քո ու շան հարաբերությունները ծաղկացնեիր... 
> 
> մի խոսքով, իմ կարծիքով որ ասիր ռոբոտ ա, մի քիչ քաքմեջ եղավ...


Մեֆ, եթե նշեր որ սովորական շուն չի, ու չնշեր որ ռոբոտ ա, ով գիտի ինչ ուղությամբ կտաներ Սամը:  Սամ առանց նեղանալ)) ուղղակի ռոբոտի պահը հետաքրքիր էր շատ, չէի ուզի,  որ չլիներ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, եթե նշեր որ սովորական շուն չի, ու չնշեր որ ռոբոտ ա, ով գիտի ինչ ուղությամբ կտաներ Սամը:  Սամ առանց նեղանալ)) ուղղակի ռոբոտի պահը հետաքրքիր էր շատ, չէի ուզի,  որ չլիներ:


Լիզ, եթե Սամը չլիներ շարունակողը, օքեյ կլնե՞ր... 

... ուղղակի որ ասում ա ռոբոտ, մենք հետ ենք գնում ու սկսում տնտղել որ տեսնենք ոնց ա կարդացած գրքերը ու մնացած դեպքերը կապվում վերջաբանի հետ... այսինքն Ընոյինգի գրածը միջանկյալ չի ու Սամին մնում մեզ outshock անի... ու հլա հարցական ա նախորդ դեպքերը ոնց են կապվում ռոբոտ լինելու հետ... 

 իհարկե Սամը կարար ուրիշ ուղղությամբ տաներ, ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր ա, բայց Ընոյինգի հատվածը ավելի շատ վերջաբանային ա քան շարունակական՝ ինքը շոկ ա տալիս...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շնորհակալություն: Անհամբեր սպասում էի, թե իմ հատվածի մասին ինչ կգրեք  Մի քանի շարունակություն էի գրել՝ մեկը մեկից սերիալային էին ստացվել: Հետո էկավ էս միտքը: Խայտառակ ծեծված ա, բայց ուրիշ գաղափար չկարողացա գտնել: 
> 
> Ինձ թվում ա մեկ ա շարունակությունը նույնն էր լինելու՝ Լեոն ռոբոտ լիներ թե չէ, Սամբիթբաբայի մասում Լեոյի ռոբոտ լինելը չշոշափվեց: Մի երկու նամյոկ թողել էի էդ գրքերի մասին՝ մեքենայական ուսուցում, արհեստական բանականություն, բան, հուսով էի հաջորդ հեղինակը էդ կկապի կարդացած գրքերի հետ, էն էլ չէ: 
> 
> 
> 
> Յոհան ջան, վսհատ չեմ, որ տխմար եմ, բայց սկիզբը ստացվել ա հոգեհարազատ


բան չեմ ասում, ապեր... ինձ թվում ա եթե նկարագրություններդ ու դեպքերը առեղծվածային ու հանելուկային լինեին առանց ռոբոտ լինելը նշելու (կարայիր մտքումդ ունենայիր բայց չնշեիր), էդ ժամանակ մենք կսպասեինք թե Սամն ինչ ա գրելու, այսինքն դու Սամի համար հող ես նախապատրաստում... դրանից հետո Սամի գերծն ա ոնց քաքմեջ անի...

ճիշտ ա, Այվին ասում ա որ ամեն մարդ իրանը կարա գրի, իրա ոճով նամն չլնեն իրար, բայց իվերջո բոլորդ նույն ստրուկտուրայի մեջ եք, իրարից լրիվ անկախ չեք ու վերջնական արդյունքը պետք ա մի ամբողջություն լինի... թե չէ սրա իմաստը ո՞րն ա... it's still a team work

----------

Mr. Annoying (12.08.2017), Sambitbaba (12.08.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ, եթե Սամը չլիներ շարունակողը, օքեյ կլնե՞ր... 
> 
> ... ուղղակի որ ասում ա ռոբոտ, մենք հետ ենք գնում ու սկսում տնտղել որ տեսնենք ոնց ա կարդացած գրքերը ու մնացած դեպքերը կապվում վերջաբանի հետ... այսինքն Ընոյինգի գրածը միջանկյալ չի ու Սամին մնում մեզ outshock անի... ու հլա հարցական ա նախորդ դեպքերը ոնց են կապվում ռոբոտ լինելու հետ... 
> 
>  իհարկե Սամը կարար ուրիշ ուղղությամբ տաներ, ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր ա, բայց Ընոյինգի հատվածը ավելի շատ վերջաբանային ա քան շարունակական՝ ինքը շոկ ա տալիս...


 Չէ, օքեյ չէր լինի, քանի որ առանց թդ փաստը նշելու, ով էլ լիներ հնարավոր ա ուրիշ ուղղությամբ տաներ։ Ինչի ա շոկը քո մետ որպես ավարտ դիտարկվում, չեմ հասկանում, շատ հեշտ դա կարա կուլմինացիա լինի, որը իրավունք ունի էդտեղ լինելու։ հա կարար ասենք ավելի սահուն բարձրանար դեպի էդ պահը, բայց դրանից հետո էլ իրադարձութւթյուններ կարային լինեն, ասենք հերոսի արձագանքը ու հետագա փոխհարաբերությունները, ադապտացիան կամ դիսկոֆորտը նոր իրադրության մեջ։ Իսկ Սամը բռնեց տարավ հերոսի պապիի մոտ, ոի ամուսնացրեց խեղճին ռոբոտի հետ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, օքեյ չէր լինի, քանի որ առանց թդ փաստը նշելու, ով էլ լիներ հնարավոր ա ուրիշ ուղղությամբ տաներ։ Ինչի ա շոկը քո մետ որպես ավարտ դիտարկվում, չեմ հասկանում, շատ հեշտ դա կարա կուլմինացիա լինի, որը իրավունք ունի էդտեղ լինելու։ հա կարար ասենք ավելի սահուն բարձրանար դեպի էդ պահը, բայց դրանից հետո էլ իրադարձութւթյուններ կարային լինեն, ասենք հերոսի արձագանքը ու հետագա փոխհարաբերությունները, ադապտացիան կամ դիսկոֆորտը նոր իրադրության մեջ։ Իսկ Սամը բռնեց տարավ հերոսի պապիի մոտ, ոի ամուսնացրեց խեղճին ռոբոտի հետ։


կարծեմ ֆորմատի էությունը էն ա որ նախորդը հաջորդի համար հիմք ա տալիս, այսինքն ոչ թե սահմանափակում ա այլ որոշակի ստրուկտուրա ա առաջարկում, open ended...  

եթե շոկի ստրատեգիա ա առաջարկվում, հետևից եկողը չի կարա անտեսի դա... նախընթերցողին արդեն շոկի ես նախապար։տրաստել ու ինքը դրանից հետո ավելիին ա սպասում... ուզես թե չուզես... այսինքն եթե գիտաֆանտաստիկ ուղությամբ ա գնացել, շոկային վերջաբանով ու պատմության 2/3-ը արդեն անցել ա, ի՞նչ պտի անես որ շարունակություն նայվի... բացի outshock-ից... տարածություն ու ժամանակ չի մնացել... 

իհարկե, ամեն ինչ էլ կարաս ասես... բայց եթե ասում ես կարա լինի ուրեմն պտի անես... կարա՞ս Սամի տեղու դու անես՝ քո վարյանտն առաջարկես...

----------


## Mephistopheles

... եթե Ընոյինգը սկզբից ասեր ռոբոտ ա ու շարունակեր, էդ ուրիշ...

----------


## Գաղթական

Մի այլ կարգի որակի ակնկալիքներով մտա թեմա՝ հեղինակների անունները կարդալով:

Բայց հանճարեղ էր միայն Վարդանը:
Շատ ափսոսացի, որ նրա հատվածն առանձին լինելու բախտին չի արժանացել:

Այվիի սկիզբը, թեև հաջորդին թևերը լայն տարածելու տեղ էր թողնում, բայց ինքն իրենով բավական անգույն էր:





> Այստեղ ես լրջորեն անհանգստացա: Ասեմ, թե ինչու:
> 
> Երբ երեք ամիս առաջ ինձանից CV ուզեցին, ես վախեցա ավելորդ անգամ ճշտել, Clan Voluble են ուզում, թե՞ Clan Virgin... Այդ պատճառով վազեցի մեր տոհմի Մեծ Պապի մոտ:


Սամի նման սկիզբը բավական ուրախացրեց՝ թույլ տալով ենթադրել, որ որոշել է պատմությունը հումորային ուղղով տանել՝ հանդիսանալով Ընոյինգի շեդևրի արժանի շարունակություն:
Արդեն կանխազգացի գլխավոր հերոսի անհեթեթ վիճակում հայտնվելն ու դրանից դուրս գալու փորձերի հետաքրքիր լուծումները:

բայց էդ անհեթեթ վիճակում հայտնվելն էնքան անհեթեթ շարադրվեց ու հանգուցալուծվեց, որ տեղով սառը ջուր էր՝ բոլոր սպասումներիս գլխին...

«բայց ես... տղա կույս եմ...»
...«ա՜խ մեծ պապ, մեծ պապ...»

----------

Sambitbaba (16.08.2017)

----------

